# Ощущение пульсации в спине, шее, затылке. К какому врачу обратиться?



## Татьяна Башкова (4 Янв 2020)

Мне очень нужна помощь и мнение. Уже почти год мучаюсь от шаткости походки, ощущения проваливания, чувства отьезжающей головы, ощущение пульсации в спине, шее, затылке. Как будто тебя толкают, ощущение толчков. Иногда бывает ощущение давления в ушах. К вечеру состояние хуже. Всё началось после посещения тренажерного зала, после тренировки случился приступ мигрени с аурой (если точнее, то была только аура) , это меня напугало. Потом был грипп, и вот после эти боли в спине и все сопровождающие ощущения. Город маленький, специалистов не найти. Анализы в норме, гемоглобин, ферритин, щитовидка, все в норме. Невролог отправил к психотерапевту, психотерапевт напротив настаивает на лечении ШОХ.
Я не знаю в какую сторону смотреть и что предпринимать.

Вот результаты МРТ



Вот шея



И УЗИ сосудов


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2020)

На проблемы позвоночника не очень похоже, а на панические атаки, вполне.


----------



## Татьяна Башкова (4 Янв 2020)

Это состояние ежедневное, без привязки к стрессовые ситуациям. Терапевт назначил на месяц сульпирид, никаких изменений в состоянии не заметила, добавилось ещё ощущение внутренней дрожи.  Бетасерк пью 2р в день по 24мг, может чуть меньше шаткость, в остальном состояние такое же. Т. е по результатам МРТ очень страшного страха в заключении нет? Дело в голове?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2020)

Татьяна Башкова написал(а):


> Т. е по результатам МРТ очень страшного страха в заключении нет? Дело в голове?


Скорее да. МРТ с грыжами, но жалобы не на них.


----------



## Татьяна Башкова (4 Янв 2020)

Вот эти все снижение кровотока, как следствие нарушение мозгового кровообращения такой симптоматики как у меня не дадут?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2020)

Снижение незначительное.
Надо все это приводить в порядок. И мышцы, и позвоночник, и сосуды. Но все жалобы не специфичны именно для патологии позвоночника.
Тут если и искать, то в самом вестибулярном аппарате, но пока ищете, я рекомендовал бы консультацию психотерапевта из врачей, чтобы лекарства назначил.


----------



## Татьяна Башкова (5 Янв 2020)

Большое спасибо, боюсь я АДы принимать, кажется залезешь в "кукушку" и как она дальше себя поведёт никто не знает... Но видимо придётся


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2020)

Пока врача надо найти.
По интернету не лечат.


----------



## Elka66 (5 Янв 2020)

Если неврологический статус не в норме,то наверное энмг можно сделать,от фасцикуляций избавится трудно,можно попробовать миорелаксанты и антиконвульсанты. К неврологу хорошему


----------



## Татьяна Башкова (5 Янв 2020)

Принимала одно время сирдалуд на ночь, было легче. Но системы в лечении не было, после отмены препарата, все состояния возвращались.


----------

